# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  DUBROVNIK, 17. i 18.12. dvije radionice

## Indi

Sljedeći tjedan udruga Roda – Roditelji  u akciji organizira dvije radionice namijenjene roditeljima i budućim roditeljima. Prva je u nizu *Radionica o odgovornom roditeljstvu* koja će se održati *u srijedu 17. prosinca 2014. s početkom u  15 sati, u prostorijama Razvojne agencija Grada Dubrovnika, Branitelja Dubrovnika 15 (na Pilama, preko puta hotela Hilton), u Dubrovniku.*

Ova radionca namijenjena je isključivo roditeljima djece predškolske dobi. Na radionici će se diskutirati o pravilnom odgoju djeteta te naučiti kako sačuvati odnos s djetetom i kako postaviti granice bez uništavanja djetetove osobnosti.
Gotovo svi smo se bar jednom našli u situaciji da se dijete baca po podu trgovine jer smo mu odbili nešto kupiti. Dijete je izvan kontrole, a mi izvan sebe od neugode dok su osuđujući pogledi prolaznika uprti u nas. Mnogi će se u tim situacijama još i suzdržati jer su pod pritiskom osude okoline, no ono što se događa iza zatvorenih vrata naših domova temelj je kojeg je bitno postaviti na ispravan način. 
  U *četvrtak,  18. prosinca 2014., s početkom u 17 sati**, također* u prostorijama *Razvojne agencije Grada Dubrovnika – DURA* (na Pilama, preko puta hotela Hilton), *u**Dubrovniku,*održat će se i *Rodina radionica o trudnoći i porodu*.  Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.  Rodina radionica je prilika za razgovor o tome zašto je porod fiziološki proces, kako s vama surađuju vaši hormoni, kako se u optimalnim uvjetima vaša zdjelica širi za prolaz djeteta, zašto je štetno rano rezanje pupkovine i zašto je kontakt koža na kožu važan za dijete i za vas.

Radionice su besplatne. Zbog ograničenoga broja polaznika/ca molimo vas da najavite svoj dolazak na sljedeće brojeve:  za radionicu o odgovornom roditeljstvu na broj *095 902 6179*, a za radionicu o trudnoći i porodu na *099 536 0638.*
Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## legal alien

kako mi je ovo promaklo. bas steta  :Sad:

----------

